# Where to get sand for smoker (besides a beach!)?



## weevil (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd like to try using sand instead of water/liquid in my Master Forge smoker based on recommendations I've received.  Any recommendations on where I can buy/get sand from that would be safe to use in the smoker?

Thanks!


----------



## harvest122 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just hit up your local Home Depot or Lowe's you should be able to get it there.  Just make sure your not getting a paver locker sand... look for play sand.  I actually just picked up a bag from my local HD on Saturday, it was outside under the canopy, labeled play sand.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

You can get play sand at Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware etc. It will work fine for you. Cover it with foil so it won't get dripped on & you can reuse it...

EDIT: Too slow again


----------



## weevil (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys - especially about the tip of tinfoil as I hadn't thought of that to preserve it.  My biggest concern...ok, my *wife's* biggest concern, was me buying sand that wasn't "food safe" to be used in the smoker. :)


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Weevil said:


> Thanks guys - especially about the tip of tinfoil as I hadn't thought of that to preserve it.  My biggest concern...ok, my *wife's* biggest concern, was me buying sand that wasn't "food safe" to be used in the smoker. :)


No problem  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     After the smoke you can just throw the foil away & put fresh on for your next smoke. The sand won't last forever though - it will harden on you & have to be changed...


----------



## tmandorfer (Jan 30, 2013)

A few other quick helps, since I just converted mine last week. Make sure you use play sand and not all purpose. Play sand is washed and filtered, all purpose is not. You can only buy it in 40lb bags so you will have plenty for later. And when you cover with foil, only run it from the front of the pan to the back. It will get caught on the side holders if you run the foil in both directions. Hope this helps. Also preheat the sand in the oven if it's really cold outside. This helps bring the temp of the smoker up faster. Hope this helps! Now go smoke somethin'


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

tmandorfer said:


> A few other quick helps, since I just converted mine last week. Make sure you use play sand and not all purpose. Play sand is washed and filtered, all purpose is not. You can only buy it in 40lb bags so you will have plenty for later. And when you cover with foil, only run it from the front of the pan to the back. It will get caught on the side holders if you run the foil in both directions. Hope this helps. Also preheat the sand in the oven if it's really cold outside. This helps bring the temp of the smoker up faster. Hope this helps! Now go smoke somethin'


I would get the Quikrete or Sakrete 50lb bag - they are the cheapest play sand at less than $4. Just my opinion...


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would not buy anything that has a chance of turning solid in your waterpan if it gets a little moisture.

I just bought a 50# bag of play sand at Lowe's last week for about $3.50.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> I would not buy anything that has a chance of turning solid in your waterpan if it gets a little moisture.
> 
> I just bought a 50# bag of play sand at Lowe's last week for about $3.50.


If you're referring to my post above Quickrete & Sakrete are the brand of play sand sold in Lowes & Home Depot around here... They make more than just concrete - maybe I should edit it


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ah, okay. I didn't even pay any attention to the brand of sand I bought. It could've been that. The bag came with a plastic, pull out spout for easy pouring, without actually having to rip open the bag.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's what I bought       Play sand


----------

